# Words Of Wisdom



## Yooper

Maybe this will be an on-going thread...? (Or has it been started elsewhere?)

Anyway, I'll start (or add. Whatever).






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Merlin99




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Scientists, after conducting extensive and methodical studies, covering hundreds and hundreds of thousands of participating test subjects, have discovered, that birthdays, are good for your health, and, have, unequivocally, been shown that those that have more birthdays, live longer.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Merlin99 said:


> View attachment 137291


All is well and good as well until one learns NBC is not the acronym for the National Broadcasting Network.


----------



## This_person

Merlin99 said:


> View attachment 137291


Good for weapons, horrible for food


----------



## Yooper

So says my therapist.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## GWguy

Reality check from dad: "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out!!!"


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> Reality check from dad: "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out!!!"


Anything truths spoken by Bill Cosby over the years are now null and void.


----------



## Monello

stgislander said:


> Anything truths spoken by Bill Cosby over the years are now null and void.


They should at least get an asterisk.


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> Anything truths spoken by Bill Cosby over the years are now null and void.


Heck, he was saying this before Cosby was known.  Where do you think Cosby got it from?


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> Heck, he was saying this before Cosby was known.  Where do you think Cosby got it from?


Either himself or the writers of the Cosby Show.


----------



## This_person




----------



## Toxick

Love is like a fart.
If you have to force it, it's probably crap*.





*I didn't type "crap"


----------



## Yooper

"Kids really should listen to their elders advice; not because the adults are always right, but because they have more experience being wrong."

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Merlin99




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more....





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> View attachment 137515
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


What would be nice is if she gave sound advice about how to get ahead in life.  Things like do good in school, pull up your pants, don't make any babies before you are ready to raise them, obey the law, save for a rainy day, etc.


----------



## littlelady

Merlin99 said:


> View attachment 137642



I love this.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> What would be nice is if she gave sound advice about how to get ahead in life.  Things like do good in school, pull up your pants, don't make any babies before you are ready to raise them, obey the law, save for a rainy day, etc.



That’s not how it works.  Life, and all


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Yooper said:


> View attachment 137677
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Best one, yet!


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RareBreed

This_person said:


> View attachment 137606


Work with a lady like this.


----------



## Yooper

_1 – Eleven teens die each day because of texting while driving. Maybe it’s time to raise the age of Smart Phone ownership to 21._
_
2 – If gun control laws actually worked, Chicago would be Mayberry, USA.

3 – The Second Amendment makes more women equal than the entire feminist movement.

4 – Legal gun owners have 300 million guns and probably a trillion rounds of ammo. Seriously, folks, if we were the problem, you’d know it.

5 – When JFK was killed, nobody blamed the rifle.

6 – The NRA murders 0 people and receives $0 in government funds. Planned Parenthood kills 350,000 babies every year and receives $500,000,000 in tax dollars annually.

7 – I have no problem with vigorous background checks when it comes to firearms. While we’re at it, let’s do the same when it comes to immigration, Voter I.D and Candidates running for office.

8 – You don’t need a smoke detector; that’s what the fire department is for. Now…if you think that sounds stupid, you know how I feel when you say I don’t need a gun.
_
_9 – Folks keep talking about another Civil War. One side knows how to shoot and probably has a trillion rounds. The other side has crying closets and is confused about which bathroom to use._


--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

GWguy said:


> Reality check from dad: "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out!!!"


I can make another one that looks exactly like you.


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> _9 – Folks keep talking about another Civil War. One side knows how to shoot and probably has a trillion rounds. The other side has crying closets and is confused about which bathroom to use._
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



I really hope that doesn't happen.

I really don't want my rifle stock to be covered in little man-bun smileys with a slash through them.


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## gary_webb

*Hello Kitty isn't scary at all.*


----------



## Kyle

I guess that makes Hello Kitty a symbol of White Supremacy!


----------



## gary_webb

Kyle said:


> I guess that makes Hello Kitty a symbol of White Supremacy!


Absolutely. She only allows white sand in her cat box.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Bann

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 140189



Saw this on FB today - loved it!


----------



## Kyle

Go on then in doing with your pen what in other times was done with the sword.


----------



## glhs837

TANSTAAFL.


----------



## Kyle

I'm familiar with SCHUTZSTAFFEL but havinga little trouble placing TANSTAAFL


----------



## glhs837

There Aint No Such Thing As A Free Lunch. Applies to everything, physics, economics, you name it. Everything has a cost. Every single thing.


----------



## Kyle

I should have recognized it from Heinlein.


----------



## This_person




----------



## gemma_rae

The only reason some people are alive today is because I'm too lazy to drag their body to the woods and dig a shallow grave.


----------



## gemma_rae

gary_webb said:


> *Hello Kitty isn't scary at all.*
> View attachment 140191


I gotta get one of them to go with this!


----------

